# ACS Skill Assessment Validity



## satish5b8 (Oct 2, 2015)

I got the ACS positive on Oct 24, 2015. This is having validity of two years, so coming October it will be lapsed.

I want to apply again for Assessment, I have been working on the same company from my start of career. So, should I again submit the Passport and Degree certificates? or Can I use from the existing application copies. 

From 2015 to now, only my experience increased. So should I only submit the Employee reference docs or all necessary docs like passport and degree certificates as well.

could you please confirm.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

satish5b8 said:


> I got the ACS positive on Oct 24, 2015. This is having validity of two years, so coming October it will be lapsed.
> 
> I want to apply again for Assessment, I have been working on the same company from my start of career. So, should I again submit the Passport and Degree certificates? or Can I use from the existing application copies.
> 
> ...


as per my knowledge, thisis not has to be a fresh assessment.It should be a reassessment.
Stil u have to upload same degree cerificate which u uploaded previously.but u need to take a new letter(same as previous) saying that u are working untill now as new position(is u get promoted in that time)..
better to ask from mig agent for further clarifications.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi ,
Please answer my below query.
I have done skill assessment in 2015(SE category from ACS) and now its expired. And im going to do the assessment again.
my current employment was not assessed previously and now I’m going to include it now.
But thing is, now I’m working as a Database administrator and company does not allow to take the letter under title/designation of 'Software Engineer'(But still its possible to include my responsibilities as SE ).
Therefore my agent saying that according to the current ACS trend, there is a vulnerability to submit a letter with title of ‘DB administrator’ while we trying to assess as SE even though my tasks/responsibilities are matching with SE role.
Can I submit the letter without title or designation?
i.e “….. is working at ABC company as fulltime,permanent employee since 2016 and he is currently allocated for below prjects…..”
Will it be OK with ACS? 
Thanks and best regards…


----------



## satish5b8 (Oct 2, 2015)

KasunTharaka said:


> as per my knowledge, thisis not has to be a fresh assessment.It should be a reassessment.
> Stil u have to upload same degree cerificate which u uploaded previously.but u need to take a new letter(same as previous) saying that u are working untill now as new position(is u get promoted in that time)..
> better to ask from mig agent for further clarifications.


 is that reassessment also costs $500?.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

satish5b8 said:


> is that reassessment also costs $500?.


:nod::nod::nod:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> :nod::nod::nod:


I don't think your case will qualify as reassessment.

You will be charged the full 500$ fees

But still. No harming in trying
drop an email,to ACS giving the complete reference numbers of the previous assessment and ask for a decision 

Cheers


----------



## jpss (Mar 9, 2013)

I am also in the same boat and my ACS assessment is valid till October, 2017. Fortunately, I'm still working on the same Occupation code and company for what I got assessed.
(How much would it cost to assess(If I have to) now for my case, unlike the above?)

My ACS assessment letter has a statement like, "*This assessment is valid for a period of 24 months from the date of this letter.*"

But I come across the below statement in *Skill Select* while filling EOI,
*Please note a skills assessment will only be valid for a period of 3 years from the date of issue, unless a shorter validity period is specified on the assessment.*

I think my ACS assessment would have been valid for 3 year if ACS had not mentioned 24 months in the assessment letter(But, I guess this *24 months* will be mentioned for all the applicants ).

Can someone please correct me if I am wrong here?


----------



## jpss (Mar 9, 2013)

jpss said:


> I am also in the same boat and my ACS assessment is valid till October, 2017. Fortunately, I'm still working on the same Occupation code and company for what I got assessed.
> (How much would it cost to assess(If I have to) now for my case, unlike the above?)
> 
> My ACS assessment letter has a statement like, "*This assessment is valid for a period of 24 months from the date of this letter.*"
> ...


Experts, any feedback on this?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jpss said:


> I am also in the same boat and my ACS assessment is valid till October, 2017. Fortunately, I'm still working on the same Occupation code and company for what I got assessed.
> (How much would it cost to assess(If I have to) now for my case, unlike the above?)
> 
> My ACS assessment letter has a statement like, "*This assessment is valid for a period of 24 months from the date of this letter.*"
> ...


There is no ambiguity 
It is 36 months or the period mentioned in the assessment, whichever is lesser

So it's valid for 2 years

What is your confusion?

Cheers


----------



## jpss (Mar 9, 2013)

It's clear now, thank you so much newbienz for your prompt reply.


----------

